# screen turns black when i try to boot from device



## i like kali (Mar 1, 2016)

I have started booting from USB and testing that kind of stuff. But suddenly a day when i clicked restart while pressing shift the menu popped up normally but when i try to restart in any way the screen just turns black. I have tried all of the different options and all turned black: boot from device, repair startup (something like that) and bios settings (UEFI or something like that).

And i think this has happend to me before and i fixed it without removing any battery or anything like that..... i think.


BTW i am not the best at computers.

And google is not my friend, i have googled for hours.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why are you booting from a USB Flash Drive? Are you testing another OS?
Test your USB boot drive on another computer. Does the same thing happen? then your USB drive might be corrupted, try recreating it.
If it works on another computer, with the USB drive plugged in, boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to the *Boot* tab, your Flash drive should show up in *HDD Group *or just *USB Device*. _Move_ it to First Boot Device,_ Save and Exit_. Or you can press *F12* at bootup to do a one time boot change.


----------

